# Game #56 (2/26): Boston Celtics @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Boston Celtics (22-33) @ Los Angeles Lakers (28-27)


Date: Sunday, February 26th
Time: 4:30 pm




Starters
​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D.West</td><td align="center" valign="top">W.Szczerbiak</td><td align="center" valign="top">P.Pierce</td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Gomes</td><td align="center" valign="top">R.LaFrentz</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *16.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *26.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG* 4.3
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *2.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.407*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.375*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.9*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Mihm</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *10.4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.352*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.3
*</td></tr></tbody> </table>

Reserves​ 
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B.Scalabrine</td><td align="center" valign="top">O.Greene</td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Allen</td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Olowokandi</td><td align="center" valign="top">G.Green</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.4*</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2*</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
 </td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> 
</td> <td align="left"> 
</td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>44</td> <td>11</td> <td>.800</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>25-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-2</nobr></td> <td>100.2</td> <td>93.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.1</td><td><nobr>Won 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>36</td> <td>17</td> <td>.679</td> <td>7</td> <td><nobr>21-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>107.0</td> <td>100.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.8</td><td><nobr>Won 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>30</td> <td>26</td> <td>.536</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>100.6</td> <td>100.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.6</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>42</td> <td>12</td> <td>.778</td> <td>1 ½</td> <td><nobr>22-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-2</nobr></td> <td>94.5</td> <td>88.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.5</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>31</td> <td>23</td> <td>.574</td> <td>12 ½</td> <td><nobr>18-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>97.2</td> <td>95.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.8</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>30</td> <td>25</td> <td>.545</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>17-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td>89.7</td> <td>87.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>29</td> <td>25</td> <td>.537</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>19-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>92.4</td> <td>93.0</td> <td class="redfont">-0.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*28*</td> <td>*27*</td> <td>*.509*</td> <td>*16*</td> <td><nobr>*15-10*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*13-17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*14-18*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-5*</nobr></td> <td>*98.2*</td> <td>*96.8*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.4*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>26</td> <td>28</td> <td>.481</td> <td>17 ½</td> <td><nobr>13-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>89.8</td> <td>92.7</td> <td class="redfont">-3.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>25</td> <td>30</td> <td>.455</td> <td>19</td> <td><nobr>18-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>98.5</td> <td>98.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.1</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>24</td> <td>30</td> <td>.444</td> <td>19 ½</td> <td><nobr>15-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-9</nobr></td> <td>98.8</td> <td>99.2</td> <td class="redfont">-0.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>24</td> <td>31</td> <td>.436</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>10-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-9</nobr></td> <td>90.5</td> <td>91.5</td> <td class="redfont">-1.0</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>23</td> <td>31</td> <td>.426</td> <td>20 ½</td> <td><nobr>15-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>91.1</td> <td>92.1</td> <td class="redfont">-1.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>21</td> <td>35</td> <td>.375</td> <td>23 ½</td> <td><nobr>12-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td>101.4</td> <td>106.6</td> <td class="redfont">-5.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>18</td> <td>36</td> <td>.333</td> <td>25 ½</td> <td><nobr>12-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>89.1</td> <td>96.9</td> <td class="redfont">-7.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> </tbody></table>


Upcoming Games

​ February 28th - vs.







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - FSN

March 1st - @







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - KCAL

March 3rd - @







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - KCAL

March 4th - vs.







- FSN

March 6th - vs.







- FSN​


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

A W? Pretty please?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> March 4th - vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the toughest 2 game home stand ever?


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi

This is my first post. 

Yes, I think this is a must win for the Lakers as they got totally destroyed from the Clippers last night.

A little info about me
I'm a big time laker fun since the beginning.
I'm also a Kobe fan too, since his playing style and how he scores is very entertaining and watching him play and show his moves is very entertaining.

But I really think that KOBE really needs help from his teammates in a consistent basis. If Kobe had actually some help from his teammates at the Clipper game, they could have made this game very close or in fact beat them. 

It is very surprising to see how good Kobe is considering his taking the team to the playoffs.

I really want to see the Lakers succeed and make it to the playoffs and I would be heartbroken if they miss the chance again because Kobe is in his Prime right now. But what KOBE really needs right now is some HELP and BACKUP.

And yes, this is a must win for the Lakers if they want to show some sign in the playoffs.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Oooh this is exciting stuuf Paul Pierce vs Kobe


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ych said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my first post.
> 
> ...


 Welcome!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

why is ESPN covering this game? i mean boston and the lakers?


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

Cris said:


> why is ESPN covering this game? i mean boston and the lakers?


Since it's Rivalry Week after all, I guess it's the rivalry of all rivalries.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Double digit victory.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

thekid said:


> Double digit victory.


Something tells me that this will either be a close game or a blowout with the Lakers being at the wrong end of it.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn, i didn't know that the Hornets are playoff contender?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Drk Element said:


> Damn, i didn't know that the Hornets are playoff contender?


Then you must have missed most of the season?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

we need the f'ning 6th seed


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

LA should win this one. The Celt's have nothing going for them(not counting PP), their young squad can't run with the Lakers. The Celt's are on their last leg.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

UD40 said:


> LA should win this one. The Celt's have nothing going for them(not counting PP), their young squad can't run with the Lakers. The Celt's are on their last leg.



Thats the problem.. When the Lakers should win they tend to step down and lose.

I'm going to say to close for comfort, and can see it being possible Lakers fail to achieve by 5-10.

Hope im wrong.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope its in HD(Hi-definition)

HD makes game so much more entertaining.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We will play the Celtics closely until the third quarter when they blow it open with a 40-0 run. Phil will let the guys play through it.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Nevermind my previous prediction. Lakers squeak by here..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We will play the Celtics closely until the third quarter when they blow it open with a 40-0 run. Phil will let the guys play through it.


Sounds bout right..


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Then, in the fourth quarter, Doc mis-manages the game and the Lakers end up winning.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We will play the Celtics closely until the third quarter when they blow it open with a 40-0 run. Phil will let the guys play through it.



:laugh: :clap:


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Lakers are lot a like the the Celtics. A young promising team who disappoints normally, mostly young players and has only a few vets to lead them. Fact is though I would take the Lakers lineup over the Celtics any day.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Game going to start soon.
I don't know why the game isn't showing where I live.

Can someone keep us updated on whats going on at the court?

GL Lakers


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Laker Freak said:


> Is that the toughest 2 game home stand ever?


Very close. I would guess that perhaps putting Dallas in the place of the Spurs would make it slightly harder. But Detroit and then San Antonio is still going to be incredibly hard.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Jethro said:


> Since it's Rivalry Week after all, I guess it's the rivalry of all rivalries.


Yes. Long before the Lakers-Kings rivalry the Lakers-Celtics rivalry was probably the biggest NBA rivalry of all time. They aren't really rivals anymore, but back in the day it was insane.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Whats up with the sound on FSW? Sounds like Im listening to an old 60's radio broadcast.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe got burned.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol the the broadcast audio is ahead of the actual game on FSW, at least if you have dishnetwork it is.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

SunsFan57 said:


> I hope its in HD(Hi-definition)
> 
> HD makes game so much more entertaining.


Not tonight on ESPN, and FSW audio seems good to me, no delay here on DirecTV.

BTW, Kobes passing has improved tenfold since the ASB.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Please.... Make the jordan commercials stop. :dead:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Green with some good defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Thats my favorite part of Cook, he doesn't always fall into the spectator category and just watch kobe. He was active and now he might have a 3 point play coming up. :clap:


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Half time

Lakers - 58 
Celtics - 54

Kobe is going crazy again today.
26 pts/5 reb/ 4 asst

Brian Cook is doing very well today also.

Hope they can continue this after halftime.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Love the game Kobe is having tonight.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

God, I ****ing hate this team. 

I said right after the first half ended that they would come out sloppy in the 3rd and get their asses handed to them, and of course, that's exactly what has happened.

I mean, if I could see that from watching on my TV at home...why the hell can't Phil see it sitting right there on the bench?

These guys have no mental toughness. The Boston Celtics are kicking our asses in LA. The CELTICS. uke: :sour:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I was skeptical that the lakers worked on thier defense mainly over the offseason.. But it sure shows out there? I mean thats probably only the 25 layup. HAHAH


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG!!!
All of a sudden, we are down by 14.

This is stupid......


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We've been outscored by 17 and the quarter isn't even over. You might have thought they would have learned from the last game. I guess not.

Once again...how has Phil made a difference with this team?

They are just the mirror image of last year's squad, except they are less talented (thank you Mitch).


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Ronny is atleast giving us some energy... its a 10 point lead...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

9 point lead at the end of 3 for the Celtics.... 37 points in the 3rd??

37 for Kobe.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Down by 9 at the end of the 3rd.

We need to make some huge stops in the 4th to win this.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kwame - 2 points, 4 boards, 1 foul in 10 Minutes.
Mihm - 4 points, 1 board, 1 assist, 1 block in 12 minutes.

Ronny - 3 points, 4 boards, 1 block + lots of energy in 5 minutes


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

STUPID foul by DGeorge


----------



## Venom110 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wassup everyone. I have been a visitor to the Laker board from time to time but I can no longer hold my peace. Phil is a great coach no doubt, but what is he doing at halftime? The past two games, the Lakers have looked decent in the first half (Clippers and Celtics) with Kobe having an excellent court presence. But it seems that the Lakers halftime strategy involves force-feeding Lamar
and Smush with Kobe taking on a passive role as a facilitator. This has led to horrible 3rd Quarters in which the opposing team has gained at least a double digit advantage. I agree that the team defense has struggled as well, but I attribute that to the team being frustrated by blown layups and turnovers on the offensive end. I also agree that Kobe's blossoming assist numbers post allstar have been nice, but I miss the dominating scoring performances that had the Lakers at the 6th playoff spot in January. I realize that he has 37 through three, but he really could have much more but he seems to be trying to pick his spots. Turiaf's energy is great.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sad stat so far this night..

Brown: 10 minutes, 2 points, 4 rebounds, 0 block.
Mihm: 12 minutes, 4 points, 1 rebound, 1 block.
Turiaf: 5 minutes, 3 points, 4 rebounds, 1 block.

Thats so sad.. Our rookie, recent open heart surgury patient, in half the time has put up better stats than our starting front court. :rotf: 

Its good to see Phil called a couple time outs tonight, they made a great difference.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Sad stat so far this night..
> 
> Brown: 10 minutes, 2 points, 4 rebounds, 0 block.
> Mihm: 12 minutes, 4 points, 1 rebound, 1 block.
> ...


I just posted the exact same thing lol... scroll up... lead is down to 4


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

Turiaf is our Anderson Varejao type of player.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Steez said:


> scroll up... lead is down to 4



I guess the team worked through it. HAHAHA


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers back in the game. Great energy!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Steez said:


> I just posted the exact same thing lol



Not fair, your a faster typer than me. :biggrin:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Slick move by Lamar.... Kobe finally comin back in... 4 point lead now...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn Smush... just go up!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

5 on Pierce!~


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

odom coksuker misses all 4 FT's


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

If he had hit those it woulda been tied and goin for the lead now!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom at the line again, I say he goes 1 for 2.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Come on Odom
Just make those damm freethrows


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

Hack-An-Odom.

He can't shoot free throws at all


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wheres kobe?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Delonte West is gone.. now we gotta foul out Pierce.... and hit FTS!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

i think its over now. We are going through one more Lamar odom slump after the loss to clippers.
Its called "odom curse" now its time for Kobe's 3 pt clangs


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Wow, we can't hit Free Throws.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe time!>>> COME ON KOBE!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

opposing pg lights up the Lakers, sounds like last year, except at least the Chuckster could hit open shots....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

thug_immortal... where in Ontario do u live?
and I think Lakers are gonna win this...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game is freaking huge for us...we need to win. Come on Lakers! Step it up a notch!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good D!... 24 second violation... Kobe playing tremendous D on Pierce!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiick Dunk By Smush!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Kitchener


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Scalabrine just got smushed


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

god I hate Paul Pierce.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

108-106 Boston with 2:04 left..


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Well Smush has 9 points in the 4th so far, at least he's stepping up, now it's Kobe's turn, but just don't force anything.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

blah very bad possession


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Steez said:


> 108-106 Boston with 2:04 left..


 Where do you live?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

oh fuking ronny?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Who the hell is this glome or gnome or whatever... damn!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

F**********


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Where do you live?


Ottawa...

40 for Kobe, 110 - 108 with 45 seconds left.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Why do scrubs always have career games against us? Arghhh!!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ryan Gomes is a scrub?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

****!
Turiaf with a good block... damn Kobe shouda finished!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

111-108 with 19 seconds left...

You think we should go for the 3 or go for the 2 then foul?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

AND 1 LAMAR!!!

Come on Odom, hit that FT!


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Steez said:


> 111-108 with 19 seconds left...
> 
> You think we should go for the 3 or go for the 2 then foul?


Bad feeling about this, oh please make a 3.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

we need cluth 3


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

They said if he hits this FT... Lamar is gonna have great confidence..

and its.... GOOD!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Well he's been good the past couple of weeks but he's no more than a roleplayer, I guess scrub was too harsh.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

wow game ties by lamar fukin unbelievable


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

If the Lakers come out with this... I agree with the Announcers... this could be great for the rest of the season..

14 pts and 10 boards for Odom so far...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Key defensive play by Ronny, followed by a key offensive play by Lamar. 

Can we make another stop is the question?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Yeeeeessss!!!!! Goooo Odddooom


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Steez said:


> If the Lakers come out with this... I agree with the Announcers... this could be great for the rest of the season..
> 
> 14 pts and 10 boards for Odom so far...


For Lamar that is...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

just take it to OT we will win this.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Fouled by Kobe


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe with a stupid defensive posession coasting the game more than likely.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

3 seconds left...
they had a 20 second time out phew!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

no timeouts left... 1.7 seconds left, 112-111 for Boston
I say Turiaf or Odom hits the GW 

But we know Kobe is gonna take the shot.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

[Reverse Psychology] Kobe's gonna lost it for us [Reverse Psycholosy]


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

They need to set good screens for Kobe!!!

Walton, inbound to Kobe.. we lose again 
Lamar was wide open!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe gift wraped the win.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

**EDIT**


Do not mask curse no matter how much this team sucks
 -LF​


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn

We are now 2-2 after the all starr break and we are back to .500


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

OMG! First the foul then he missed!?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think with this game we are close to out of playoff picture. I honestly beleive Lakers dont deserve a playoff spot this year


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I hope theres a 3 hour free throw practice tomorrow.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

you dont HAVE TO GIVE THE ****ING BALL TO KOBE!..when they learn that, then maybe we'll win some more ****ING games. god dammit.. that really pisses me off, odom was wide the **** open


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, even Wally said that Lamar was wide open under the post and he didn't notice until it was to late. Hahah, Lakers could have won this if Luke broke the play.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice job Kobe.

Maybe we could try something different and surprise someone by NOT giving him the ball on the last play?

Give the ball to Odom and bam, game over. We win.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Nice job Kobe.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> I think with this game we are close to out of playoff picture. I honestly beleive Lakers dont deserve a playoff spot this year


and I honestly think that every single post you've made has been negative.... even when they were coming back...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

S-Star said:


>


It was sarcastic, smart one.

Way to catch on there!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Teezy said:


> you dont HAVE TO GIVE THE ****ING BALL TO KOBE!..when they learn that, then maybe we'll win some more ****ING games. god dammit.. that really pisses me off, odom was wide the **** open


 
Dude, go to sleep. Ones world should not revolve around how a team plays basketball.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

LOL, it seems that after every Laker loss everyone wants to blow the team up already.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

This is a very disappointing lose.

We are facing teams that are under 50 and still losing. We are expected to win these type of games.

I really hope that the Lakers pick up the slack from now on if they really want to make it to the playoffs because from the looks of this, Houston is closing in on the playoff spot.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Steez said:


> and I honestly think that every single post you've made has been negative.... even when they were coming back...



What else can I say? I am freakin pissed. I can't think of any positive stuff to say about lakers other than kobe.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

its was good entertainment. 

the lakers did their job.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

ODOM is a curse to LAKERS. mitch get rid of him. ASAP :curse: :curse:


----------



## NaL (Feb 17, 2006)

Could have thrown an alley-oop to Odom or something. Luke was put for the inbound because supposedly he's a good passer with good vision. Walton choked, Kobe choked as well, Kobe is nowhere near "clutch" tonight.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Heartbreaking loss, but look at the positives.
We're still in 8th place, LO and Smush came alive in the 4th, and Ronny played well out there.

Still, I don't know how many of these "should've won" losses I can take.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Ych said:


> This is a very disappointing lose.
> 
> We are facing teams that are under 50 and still losing. We are expected to win these type of games.


Yup, this homestand has not been that great, 3-3 on the 6 game homestand with all 3 losses going to the last second against the Grizz, Hawks, and Celts. We could really be 6-0, but it's like they don't know how to close out close games.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I, for one, still have faith in this team and know that they will make the playoffs.

But I am going out,
peace.!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This game could have been a positive turning point because this would have been the first game that Odom, in full, won for them. Now they are back at .500 and hopes of playoffs looks thin.

What we learned so far is this: Odom needs to have a good game for 48 mins just for the lakers to even look mediocre. And Odom needs to realize this everytime he thinks about taking a break from good play. It makes no sense that he needs a pep talk before for every game and during every games just to be consistent. Still, if a pep talk is what it takes then that is what the team needs to do: PEP HIM UP constantly. It's time for them to stop all this 'Odom needs to figure it out on his own' **** and slap him in the face, punch him in the chest a couple of times. Get this sissy hyped up NFL style! Odom, your *mind set* to every game is Undoubtably Weak, The Sheer Personification of SUCK, A Complete Paucity of Effort And Initiative, and... and just simply unwatchable. Yes, your game is a flatout eye sore and the Lakers are losing for it. Good Night


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Yup, this homestand has not been that great, 3-3 on the 6 game homestand with all 3 losses going to the last second against the Grizz, Hawks, and Celts. We could really be 6-0, but it's *like they don't know how to close out close games*.


I never knew that rookies and underachievers can close out games consistently; especially if their coach treats them like veterans :|


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Poor defense, Poor coaching, Poor subs, poor motivation, poor reading, poor effort.

We made Ryan Gomes look like an allstar tonight. Just one of many teams we made look better than they really are.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

spiradios from lakers radio network says lakers are very lucky to be on 8th spot and he believes that lakers will not be in this comfort zone for long time.

We have 3 games with spurs, 1 with detroit, 2 with Phoenix. I dont think Lakers are at this level to beat these teams. 

we got 26 games left and for sure we will lose iabove 6. So we left out with 20 games..
out of this 20 we have to win whopping 16 games to get into playoffs.

Is it possible?

Plese help me guys to think +vely


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

mang said:


> Heartbreaking loss, but look at the positives.
> We're still in 8th place, LO and Smush came alive in the 4th, and Ronny played well out there.
> 
> Still, I don't know how many of these "should've won" losses I can take.


The ONLY positive was Ronny. Odom and Smush waited too long (As usual) to wake up and play ball. Ronny's (and Sasha)energy was what got the Lakers back in the game. Great Game, Ronny


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

The One said:


> I never knew that rookies and underachievers can close out games consistently; especially if their coach treats them like veterans :|


But if you look at all the close games, its like a 2 to 1 Loss to Win ratio when its a close game. Its not even about coaching sometimes during these close games, they just dont execute, silly mistakes that players on this level shouldnt be making. Like fouling Pierce tonight on that last possession. Letting TMac drive straight to the basket for a game winning layup with no help defense. Blowing a wide open dunk against the Hawks.

You can blame the coaching all you want, but its simple plays like that which make them horrible down the stretch.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> But if you look at all the close games, its like a 2 to 1 Loss to Win ratio when its a close game. Its not even about coaching sometimes during these close games, they just dont execute, silly mistakes that players on this level shouldnt be making. Like fouling Pierce tonight on that last possession. Letting TMac drive straight to the basket for a game winning layup with no help defense. Blowing a wide open dunk against the Hawks.
> 
> You can blame the coaching all you want, but its simple plays like that which make them horrible down the stretch.



When you play boston, who has three starters missing there shouldn't even be a chance for a close game at the end. That I can blame coaching for.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> When you play boston, who has three starters missing there shouldn't even be a chance for a close game at the end. That I can blame coaching for.


Lets get real though, even with 3 starters out, West, Pierce, and Wally with the rest of their guys are a bit more talented than our entire team....


and thats when blaming management comes in. lol.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> But if you look at all the close games, its like a 2 to 1 Loss to Win ratio when its a close game. Its not even about coaching sometimes during these close games, they just dont execute, silly mistakes that players on this level shouldnt be making. Like fouling Pierce tonight on that last possession. Letting TMac drive straight to the basket for a game winning layup with no help defense. Blowing a wide open dunk against the Hawks.
> 
> You can blame the coaching all you want, but its simple plays like that which make them horrible down the stretch.


There has been two things that caused every laker lost this season. Sometimes it's the coaching(That usauly ends up in a blowout - remember the last game?), sometimes it's the inexperience(Like past games where we lost on the last possesions). So yes, coaching is not always to blame. Either way we're losing and I know Kobe is getting pissed off inside because he does not want to go fishing for the second time this summer. At this rate, they need to plan for spring break fishing.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Lets get real though, even with 3 starters out, West, Pierce, and Wally with the rest of their guys are a bit more talented than our entire team....
> 
> 
> and *thats when blaming management comes in*. lol.


Agreed :biggrin: (forshadowing something? maybe a trade? )


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

One point losses are painful, damn!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

KobeBryant08 said:


> One point losses are painful, damn!


Now i know how the other teams feel when Kobe hits the game winner


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> It was sarcastic, smart one.
> 
> Way to catch on there!


After the way you react after almost every Laker loss, I'm not so sure...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This was an awful game to watch. First of all, the officiating was flat out horrific. Yes, I mean that for both sides. Violet Palmer is an idiot and needs to be fired. They were calling little **** fouls all night. It completely ruined the game. Then with three seconds left, you do not call that little touch foul on Kobe. That was just flat out terrible, although it was a really stupid play by Kobe. It still should not have been called. That wasn't even close to the reason why we lost though. Sometime this team plays so dumb, I am just amazed. We truly are the second youngest team in the league. Our frontcourt guys were playing like pussies. Phil realized that we need help defenders in the paint, so he inserts Luke at PF with Odom at C. BRILLIANT! And Smush Parker. For a guy that should be happy to just be in the ****ing league, he gets awfully complacement at times. Why did it take you until the fourth ****ing quarter to do anything? I give major props to Ronny Turiaf for at least showing that he might indeed care about whether we win or lose. Letting Smush's pass bounce off your chest was ugly, but you played your damndest. Kwame Brown sucks. I can tell that Mihm is having a lot of difficulty with his injury, specifically on defense. He is normally soft, but now he is really really soft. 

Brian Cook has to play because he is the only player aside from Kobe with a midrange game (sometimes Devean). But would it be so hard to box out from time to time. It makes me sick when his man shoots and jumpshot, and Cook goes running off down the court. Then suprisingly, the shooter gets the offensive rebound! Lamar Odom had a good 1.5 quarter like Smush. At least he tried in the clutch rather than cower down like usual. It still would be nice if he wasn't a complete enigma. Luke Walton sucks. Way to show off your amazing court vision on the last play of the game. Isn't that what you are renowned for? Isn't that why you even play? Tell me Luke, exactly what the **** is it do you? You wouldn't make any other rotation in the league, yet you're a regular with us. Kobe, you played a solid game. But why is your idea of defense freelancing around the court, leaving guys wide open? In case you didn't notice, you don't have defensive help anymore. So stay on your ****ing man like you did for the last minute of the game. That's when you're a good defender. And if you didn't bomb 30 footers, you might just be the most efficient scorer in the league on top of your hefty scoring average. For being an "extension of Phil" out on the court, you sure do take some moronic shots.

And that's all for my rant. Sorry, just been a rough day.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

We resigned Walton and he pratically lays and egg for the entire season. Smush plays well but after his contract was locked in he started playing indecisive.  such players that are on this team.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I did not want to post here last night due to how pist i was, Now that Ive slept on it, Im still pissed  Phil has to do something......Anything.


----------

